# Is there embedded (exif like) data on Video from the 5D3?



## cayenne (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I was wondering, is there an exif data analog when it comes to video shot with a DSLR, say the 5D3?

I was wondering if I need to think about doing anything to strip out such data if posting to the internet such as on youtube, etc?

If there is this data...what would one use to strip it out?

cayenne


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 2, 2013)

EOS FCP plug in.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 2, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> EOS FCP plug in.



Cayenne is using FCPX, so I don't think that will work in this case. I want to say either Aperture and Lightroom will give you some info at least. What are you trying to accomplish Cayenne?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 3, 2013)

You can see the exif information in DPP, but you can't watch the video. Pretty extensive information.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 3, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > EOS FCP plug in.
> ...



Well, just was thinking if publishing to youtube or USENET, and I'd prefer to remove all identifiable information.

Just a privacy concern for the most part.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 3, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > paul13walnut5 said:
> ...



Oh if you're publishing to youtube I don't think there is any way for people to see any of that information. Youtube re-encodes the video so even people that have those programs that allow you to download youtube vids wont be able to get the original file.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 7, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...



Well, the concern might be there for other areas of the internet, like USENET.
Things like live shot concerts, etc that fans like to trade, but wouldn't necessarily want traced to them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 11, 2013)

This might help.

http://www.fileguru.com/apps/video_metadata_editor


----------

